# Photo Tourney : Entropy



## carnatic

This is the first tourney I've posted.

Entropy is the transition from order to chaos. This could be interpreted in many different ways, for example it could mean destruction, or it could mean mess, spillage etc. It could be something ordered descending into randomness, or control being lost over something which was formerly under control, it's up to you how you interpret the subject.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.


Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy.


----------



## carnatic

Works Canteen, Six Years On by wmphoto.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Don't have anything on my DeviantART to post, so I have to wait until I get power back at my house and search my desktop.


----------



## MBGraphics

Doesn't look like this one's goin' anywhere lol


----------



## mx344

Kinda hard :[


----------



## Justin

will this work?


----------



## Samuel1941

> will this work?


JNSkyliner.......
In my opinion, that picture would be good for any theme!!
Cute gal!!


----------



## Apoc

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6018/5991577989_0874a5589d_b.jpg


----------



## carnatic

I don't think it should be too difficult once you think of all the things it could entail. decay, disorganisation, chaos, randomness, hectic, confusion, lack of control, discord, mess, deterioration, destruction, collapse, tumult... all these things could illustrate entropy.


----------



## vroom_skies




----------



## voyagerfan99

Tough choice for me, but I'll go with this one:

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/066/5/f/peeling_paint_by_voyagerfan99-d3b4c1o.jpg


----------



## El DJ

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-4YI5XST98dY/TheTtPgFd_I/AAAAAAAAAGM/nBpl_uECF4M/s720/IMG_6254.JPG


----------



## carnatic

There we go, people have some really fantastic stuff once we get past how esoteric the tourney name is.


----------



## voyagerfan99

How much longer are we going to leave this open? It's been two weeks.


----------



## MBGraphics

Just throw the poll up, nobody else is going to join...


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'll toss it up in the next few minutes.


----------



## Ramodkk

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5089/5339700851_19e9a7ab66_b.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics

Your a little late


----------



## voyagerfan99

mbgraphics said:


> your a little late



lol


----------



## Ramodkk




----------

